# New vs. Fake Type F (pictures included)



## pentrixter (Jul 27, 2009)

I stumbled across this as I was browsing the ShengEn (company that makes Type Fs) website. The pictures below differentiate between the real Type F and the fake Type F which look quite similar.

The pictures have Chinese characters but all you really need to know is:
假 = Fake
真 = Real

It also helps that the fake components are always on the left and the real on the right.










As you can see just because there is a "ShengEn" logo does not mean that your Type F is real.

Pictures come from here:
http://www.sheng-en.cn/readnews.asp?newsid=272


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay, the one I ordered from cube4you is real.... but it's still pretty awful....


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 27, 2009)

Type F? Awful? No way. Not until you've been using it for a while anyway.

But I guess I have no right to say, I think I might have a fake one.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 27, 2009)

My new type F arrived a few days ago. It's only good if you have a new (old works too) Type a core.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have been using it for more than a month and half, and it is awful compared to all of my other DIYs. Of course, it is still better than the vast majority of storeboughts.


----------



## DcF1337 (Jul 27, 2009)

You know, I find it pretty amusing that anyone would want to copy cheap Chinese toys, since it's usually pricey, branded goods that China copies.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

I apparently have a... hybrid. It has the fake screws, but everything else looks real. Weird.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 27, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I apparently have a... hybrid. It has the fake screws, but everything else looks real. Weird.



Did you get yours from Cube4you, because I have the fake screws on some of mine.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 27, 2009)

People should just stick with good old type Cs.


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 27, 2009)

howtocube (JB) said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I apparently have a... hybrid. It has the fake screws, but everything else looks real. Weird.
> ...


No. I got mine from the HKNowStore.



Paul Wagner said:


> People should just stick with good old type Cs.


That's all you ever say on Hardware threads concerning other Types. We get the point. You like Type Cs.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay Pentrixter.... This is weird but the blue F's that Roc an I are so crazy about have at least two characteristics of the fakes.


----------



## ross mccusker (Jul 28, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Yay, the one I ordered from cube4you is real.... but it's still pretty awful....



I got a type F and it was the worst cube iv ever used, its sooooooooo slow, even with silicone, i felt as if i had been robbed!


----------



## pentrixter (Jul 28, 2009)

howtocube (JB) said:


> Okay Pentrixter.... This is weird but the blue F's that Roc an I are so crazy about have at least two characteristics of the fakes.


Just because they're fake does not mean that they're bad. They're just... fake.


----------



## kuzelnet (Jul 28, 2009)

My F with A core is awesome.
Probs my main cube  Bad thing is if I twist it it has a soft bump . I cleaned the cube but no difference D:. Its probs some bumps in Edge pieces. Better cut that bit off >: o


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Jul 28, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> howtocube (JB) said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Pentrixter.... This is weird but the blue F's that Roc an I are so crazy about have at least two characteristics of the fakes.
> ...



I will do some research on the eight we have, and then perhaps research places to buy the fakes, so far I only have evidence to suspect that the blue's from Cube4you are fakes.


----------



## Regisiew (Jul 30, 2009)

My friend got his from cube4you, and just from memory, I'm almost sure that the screws were the only fake part as well. Oh yea, and his was white.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2009)

I found out yesterday that my type F is a fake one, and it already started to deteriorate, only after a couple of days from receiving it. I tried to lubricate it with silicone spray but it doesn't help. I was wondering:

1. Is lubrication the cause of the deterioration problem? (My cube arrived assembled and lubricated)
2. Do the real ones last longer?
3. Also, is there much of a difference in the speed between the two cubes?


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Clean Your Cube Will Help!

Okay... My F Cube Don't Have Washer And Screws Are C4U , Spring Are Same Real F

Very Good Cube!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 2, 2009)

I have cleaned my cube but it's definitely not as good as it was before.


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 2, 2009)

I think my Type F is real, but the screw looks like the fake one (The one with the washer 'included').


----------



## Crystl (Sep 12, 2009)

It's really weird, I don't believe cube4you sells the fake one? I have a small shop and I have order about 60 cubes so far  , I open mine today to make a small comparison and mine is fake


----------



## kooixh (Dec 21, 2009)

yay i got a real one


----------



## panyan (Dec 21, 2009)

i've got a real one, but it dont really care, i've heard the fakes are amazing too.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 21, 2009)

mine's real, but I wouldn't care if it was fake, 'cause I did a 9.67 avg of 12 with it


----------



## pslind69 (Dec 22, 2009)

Did all you guy's come in a blue cardboard box that says SHENG EN?


----------



## KConny (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought some from 9spuzzles just a few weeks ago. They're fake. Haven't been using it much so I can say anything about the quality.


----------

